# MW3 and Skyrim



## Rhetoric (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't want to leave my house..
Anyone else playing either of these?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 11, 2011)

Got MW3 on release. Have yet to open it, sad really.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Nov 11, 2011)

Started Skyrim last night! Sadly, Im at work and cannot feed my addiction today. :/


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 11, 2011)

I think theyre both awesome. You haven't opened it yet?!!
I got them both at midnight and I was surprised to see how many people were there last night/this morning for skyrim. We have 2 gamestops at the mall and there were over 200 at the store we went to.. Thankfully we got our number early.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, I've opened it but it has yet to be played. I spend much of my time on campus and rarely have time to do anything except work on cleaning up the gu enclosures and then go to bed to wake up early again. That will all change next semester though! I might hit some mw3 come Saturday. As for Skyrim, I have no idea what that is!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Nov 11, 2011)

Its the newest installment of the Elder Scrolls series. Those games that make you want to live in your room for the next 3 months and forget about norman, human interactions.... xD


----------



## Strange_Evil (Nov 11, 2011)

I pulled 2 all nighters on MW3! Amazing!


----------



## Steven. (Nov 11, 2011)

I live off of skyrim... On my bad days at work, i go home and blow up some tanks and trucks in battlefield 3, then if im just sick of people [customers lol] I kill campers in mw3... Im always stress free now a days...lol


----------



## HPIZZLE (Nov 12, 2011)

im more of a halo kinda guy but MW3 is pretty addicting


----------



## kellen.watkins (Nov 12, 2011)

I bought skyrim right after work yesterday morning been waiting for it since I got bored of ovblivion lol awesome game


----------



## Grendel (Nov 12, 2011)

I got skyrim too yesterday, it's amazing.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Nov 12, 2011)

So, skyrimers... did anyone else make the mistake of attacking the chicken in the first town? -_-


----------



## Grendel (Nov 12, 2011)

No what happens?


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 13, 2011)

LOL no what happens if you go after the chicken?
I think I'd appreciate BF3 more if I were a PC gamer. It just doesn't seem to be as good on a console. (Even though I haven't tried it)
I hear a lot of positive things about it.
MW3 hasn't made me too frustrated yet lol. One thing that still makes me ROFL is when people pick up the airdrop traps. The first time I saw one I thought "Nope! Not touching those anymore!". I use them on one of my classes and I get people every time. Never fails to make me giggle lolol.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Nov 14, 2011)

It was like accidentally stealing a fork in Fallout. The whole town went berzerk. I could have killed someone and had less guards called on me for attacking that gd chicken. They actually sent me to jail (in-game). -_-


----------



## BillieJeAn (Nov 14, 2011)

My boyfriend got both  
Both times I've been to his house I watched him play (FOR HOURS), skyrim looks amazing and I can't wait to get my 360 fixed so I can play. But mw3 doesn't seem much different than mw2 other than the amazing graphics.


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 14, 2011)

I totally killed a chicken last night and one of the farm people (it was like the middle of no where) was chasing me around. I'm almost positive that a notification thing popped up at the top of the screen that said I have to pay a fine or something.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Nov 14, 2011)

You gotten the ability to turn into a werewolf ye?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 15, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> You haven't opened it yet?!!



Opened MW3 it yesterday, don't like it as much as the previous. Wouldn't say I'm disappointed, but it's not what I was expecting. As for Skyrim, never played it, never heard od it up until I read this thread a few days back.


----------



## xzombiex (Nov 15, 2011)

i just bought skyrim last night, it's taking a little bit to get used to it. i absolutely hate those giant spiders, i can't seem to kill them...is anyone else having this problem or am i just sucking that bad? haha.
i am going to get mw3 next week, can't wait.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Nov 16, 2011)

xzombiex said:


> i just bought skyrim last night, it's taking a little bit to get used to it. i absolutely hate those giant spiders, i can't seem to kill them...is anyone else having this problem or am i just sucking that bad? haha.
> i am going to get mw3 next week, can't wait.



I have the PC version so.... I may have made myself rich and bought awesome equip/ weapons.... :angel:

This also reminds me, there were a few people who hated spiders so much that there's a mod to make all spiders into bears on the PC version. xD


----------



## kellen.watkins (Nov 16, 2011)

I havnt had problems with spiders. Trolls bug me. But then again I just turn into a were wolf and mash them up


----------



## xzombiex (Nov 20, 2011)

I managed to get by the giant spiders, i just run past them haha. now there are these chaurus things and i'm learning that i can fight the people, but i am horrible at killing those weird creatures. i am officially addicted though.


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 20, 2011)

skyrim is the best i have both work 3days and have spent the other 4 on skyrim with my beadie in my lap lol and forget the wearwolf i went vampire so much better in this game than on oblivion too many perks =P. How many times ya'll shouted in town on accident? i had the whole town after me after i frost breathed the whole town


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 25, 2011)

What kinds of games do you all like to play? Are you on PC, 360, PS3, something else? I think we have quite a few WoW players, I know we used to. I never got into it myself.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 25, 2011)

360. Only PC games I'll play every now and then are CSS and CS 1.6. My cousin played WoW for the longest time and it ruined his social life. I'm glad I never got into it, I'm more for the first person shooters. Side note, I bought Skyrim, pretty entertaining.


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ps3 only computer game i play is Conquer Online


----------



## got10 (Dec 10, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I don't want to leave my house..
> Anyone else playing either of these?



gettin skyrim for my pc


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 10, 2011)

360 and the only games I really play are action rpgs (oblivion, fallout, skyrim fable ect.) Sports games and black ops lol


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 18, 2012)

I've been playing Skyrim too much... I finally just stopped because I took an arrow to the knee...


----------

